# 3.5GB to 65KB



## upendra_gp (Dec 25, 2005)

A friend of mine have a file something named "BLH-TOD.zip"
His sister got the cd's for him from Mumbai! When we extracted the file it took about 3.5 GB's of space on his hdd! Is there anyway we can compress up to this level!


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 25, 2005)

uharc compressor or something like that does it... i think


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 25, 2005)

but i dont think that it is capale of doing THIS!


----------



## geekysage (Dec 25, 2005)

I think what you saw was a simple file inflation. Basically, that zip most probably has an empty file with just 3.5GB space allocation. I first came across inflated files while using the p2p client DC++ some years back. Most DC++ hubs had minimum share requirements in upwards of 5GB so people started sharing inflated files to fool the hub robot. Hope that clears it up for ya. Try google for more info on inflated files.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Yup.. They are called decompression bombs. They are used to attack AV software. The keeps on decompressing the file untill it crashes...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 25, 2005)

Every description given above is in no way related to the file u have.

That file is a zipped mini-maxi image of a game dvd. 
here is a desc for it from club cd freaks forum.



> The actual data with files is replaced with the files that consists of zeros only. Since the copy protection does only a check for the file layout, not for the file content, the resulting image will work like the original.
> It is compressed so good because it is very easy to compress equal data. It's like telling you "this file is a collection of 6 million zeros" instead of sending the entire file byte per byte.


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 26, 2005)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> A friend of mine have a file something named "BLH-TOD.zip"
> His sister got the cd's for him from Mumbai! When we extracted the file it took about 3.5 GB's of space on his hdd! Is there anyway we can compress up to this level!



With that u cannot do any thing dear. All u need is the source disk...................


----------



## geekysage (Dec 26, 2005)

geez, i meant the same thing tarey_g!


			
				geekysage said:
			
		

> Basically, that zip most probably has an empty file with just 3.5GB space allocation.


I am also using one of these images to circumvent the cd check in NFS Most Wanted. I have the original game but since it's a hassle to put the disk everytime i want to play the game, i have mounted the downloaded CD image, which was decompressed to ~1.8GB. The zip file containing that image and sd4blocker was about 500KB. That's why i said, "...empty file with just the space allocation."

Hope you see my point now. But yeah, thanks for giving a more logical description and pointing out a link for the same.


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 26, 2005)

but still are we able to compress upto this level?


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 26, 2005)

and also how to create a mini-maxi image?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 26, 2005)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> but still are we able to compress upto this level?




We can not compress to this level , the zip u have contains no file that will work. it only has the file layout which the game checks for dvd validation.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2005)

well guys i had just downloaded the RH2004 expansion pack v1.05 (.zip) for "F1 Challenge 99-02" game. the size was about 35MB and when installed i takes 2.6 GB   and it is even mentioned in the readme file included in the file.Just search for the "RH2004 expansion pack v1.05"

It contains many BMP images for the cars.

charan


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 26, 2005)

BLH TOD? is that by any chance Total Overdose rip by Myth?


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 27, 2005)

is there any way we can create a working iso from the image?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 27, 2005)

No, u cant as all data in it will be dummy, 0s only.. so not a workin one for sure  p Else our HDDs will have superlow spaces )


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 29, 2005)

please can u tell me a way to rewrite zero's?


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 29, 2005)

unless you know what the zeroes actually contained, how would you be able to rewrite them?
the zeroes may have contained anything


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 30, 2005)

it there anyway we can get known of what actually zero's contained? Please help me with this!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 30, 2005)

hey, its dummy, can u make a rock a human ? can u know the source of a non-open-source proggie ? there is no way to know some stuff unless u have a copy of its original and copy its 0s and 1s :roll: which is damn foolish


----------



## enderson (Dec 30, 2005)

*which is the best compress software?*

which is the best compress software?
& how compress it  in  %?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 30, 2005)

UHARC compresses high tho not popular, try RAR, by WinRAR www.rarlabs.com

U cant control % compression, but u can adjust the level of compression in WinRAR in its options like Good, best, low etc...


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 9, 2006)

is there anyway we can make the image WORK?


----------



## vinaypatel (Jan 10, 2006)

which is the best compress software? 
& how compress it in %?


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 10, 2006)

its surely uharc! get winuha.
vinaypatel here is answer
a google search tells:-
1]Pkzip


----------



## rudra_chowdhury (Jan 10, 2006)

great xplanation! Thanks



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Every description given above is in no way related to the file u have.
> 
> That file is a zipped mini-maxi image of a game dvd.
> here is a desc for it from club cd freaks forum.
> ...


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 15, 2006)

hey where is everybody?


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 16, 2006)

Am I the only one who finds this whole discussion moronical?

People asking how to make the image work?? That's illegal, ask once more and you're banned! Anyway what you have is dummy code so obviously  you cannot get it to work, so stop asking about idiotic and illegal stuff here!

NO zip utility can take 3 GB of valid code and zip it to 65 KB!! That's insane! 

Raaabo


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry!!   
I won't do that again!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 16, 2006)

What a question...

I think 7zip is best in compression...

WinRAR is also good.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 2, 2007)

same thread already 
a 1.56 GB data on a single floppy

Same file


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 2, 2007)

AREE before starting such thread just think logically......

if that was possible all would had been happy with 20GB and not go for 200GB  and we would had carried games in floppy drive and not on dual layer DVD's ..


----------

